# 5x5x5 - April 3 - 9, 2006



## dougreed (Apr 3, 2006)

If you have not yet read the rules for this competition, please do so before you attempt these solves. *Please remember to include your name (first and last) in your posts.*

Thanks, and good luck!

1. b R' D2 B2 d' l2 u2 L' U' L U R2 r2 F b u2 F f' R2 d u2 L2 r' d2 U' R2 U' F b D r' d B' u r2 b u L2 R2 u R l u R2 D l' D' f2 r D f d' b L2 U2 D' b F L2 F
2. L2 R2 f l2 F2 u' f b U R' F' B d2 f' r2 B l' b2 F2 r' b r' R2 B2 b d2 L d' F' D L' f2 R2 r2 u R u R' r' B' f2 R2 f' l' L2 u F' L' d b B d' D2 L l f2 F D2 d2 F'
3. f L F l2 R2 U2 r' u2 F r2 L' D2 L' F b r U f2 D U' r l f' l r b d' U2 r' u' D R2 d2 R2 F r' b B L2 d2 D r D r2 F f L2 B f2 u L' b2 d' f2 F' D L2 D d' R2
4. u' b r2 L F2 f2 D2 l' d2 u2 r B' b L d2 F' D b D' U r l f2 F u2 F' b l B U' D F f d' b U2 u R' f' u' B' F' L2 R u' r2 U' b2 L2 B' L' U2 l L U' u f' F2 D b
5. u' L' f' U2 f d2 u f2 U2 B b d' D' R D' f L B D2 U2 R2 B2 b R' f2 R2 r' U' r2 b2 U2 l' L2 u' l' B' r2 d' f' B' L D2 d b2 l d2 b U2 F R' D R l' u R' r D' r' b U


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 3, 2006)

Name: Frank Morris
Average: 2:01.55
Times: 2:02.26, (2:04.14), (1:58.55), 2:01.60, 2:00.80


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 6, 2006)

Average: 2:09.32
Times: 2:15.80 2:07.10 2:05.07 (2:02.14) (2:38.62)

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. The 2:38.62 was because I made a big mistake: during 'pairing up edges' I noticed that my centers were not solved (anymore?). 

Michael Fung


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 6, 2006)

Name: Jon Morris
Average: 171.48
Times: 166.09, 173.66, (152.34), 174.68, (203.69)

What a terrible day in the big cubes!!! :angry:


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 8, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 3:47.75
Times: 3:49.20, (4:10.88), 3:42.39, (3:27.71), 3:51.66

Third solve I had a bad POP during the OLL, but I fixed it and finished...Meh...this is about normal but when I really focus and gun it I can get sub-3:40 average...


----------



## dougreed (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you all for competing!

*
1. Frank Morris........121.55
2. Michael Fung........129.32
3. Jon Morris..........171.48
*
4. Craig Bouchard......227.75


----------

